# Severe quad cramping when running



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

To preface a bit, I was on a mountain bike for years and stopped riding a couple of years back, got chubby then picked up a road bike about 4 months ago. I've lost about 25lbs and I'm in what is a slightly above average (for my body) fitness state. I'm getting stronger on the bike and have no problems there except for some minor quad tinges rarely while warming up but they go away pretty quickly and don't bother me. 

A few weeks ago I decided to start running on the days that I'm not able to ride. On 3/4 of the runs I've attempted, at about 1/3 to 1/2 mile into the run, I develop a sharp painful cramping from 1/2 way to 3/4 up my quad. This happens regardless of whether or not I stretch. Tonight was the icing on the cake. I was in a good bit of pain for about 20 minutes after it started and I'm still sore. I have no history of anything similar and I'm typically well hydrated, although this issue seems to happen without regard to how hydrated I am. I eat a somewhat healthy and varied diet including potassium in the mornings. 

I have attached a picture to give an idea of the general vicinity of the cramping, although it seems to be pretty acute. It happens in both quads in the same place and I can't recall straining anything. If anyone can offer ideas, I'm open. This is really starting to get in the way of my fitness.


----------



## ArchEtech (Jul 8, 2011)

First of all see a doctor.

Secondly a minor muscle tear can cause acute cramping in the torn muscle and the surrounding support muscles as the overwork because of the tear. rule #1 if it hurst stop. I'd keep icing and then heat and stay off the leg. Be careful stretching because that could make it worse. You don't want a full tear if you don't already have one!


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

I just joined this forum because this came up when I did a google search for this exact thing. 

I did alot of long distance cycling when I was young and then quit for quite a while. I started mountain biking more and more and then started racing and about 6 months ago, picked up a road bike and I've been hitting it hard and racking up miles. I'm loving it because my overall fitness is improving by leaps and bounds, I love to ride and it's easy to just leave the house and get my workout in. 

I have always been a decent runner but since I started cycling so much, I've barely run at all. I have to do a pt test for work twice a year and this week was my test. I have never considered this test any kind of a challenge and figured I'd do the 1.5 mile run in approx. 10 minutes with my current fitness level. 

I ran a little bit beforehand to get to the field and my quads felt a bit tight but I didn't think much of it. I smoked through the push up and sit ups and then when I started the run I got about 500 yards and my quads just straight seized and started to spasm. I had to stop and they just wouldn't relax at all. I took a "bad day" and went home to stretch, soak, etc.... I went back and ran it again today and managed to finish and pass with a couple minutes to spare but I had to fight the pain and cramping the whole way. It was ridiculous! I didn't even get winded or really break a sweat because I could only just shuffle along. It was pretty embarrassing actually. 
I've never had cramps in my quads before but they are exactly where the pic shows and even more on the outsides of my legs. Everyone keeps telling me hydration...potassium...all the normal armchair athlete crap but there's no way that's whats causing this. Anybody have advice or experience with this?


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

go see a doc if it persists. see if RICE (rest, ice, compress and elevate) helps. ice should be only for 20 min or less. you can re-ice when your body warms back up.

it sounds like you tore part of a muscle. the more explosive the action is, the more likely an injury can occur. the time when i had severe spasms / cramping was mile 19 of a marathon. mine was in the vastus medialis muscle. i had pushed harder than i was used to. i had to slow down in order for the spasms to stop. since mine was not from an explosive action, i was able to deal with it.

remember that cycling uses different muscles than cycling.

go see a doc if you don't get better from RICE.


----------

